# Trek Speed Concept



## cydswipe (Mar 7, 2002)

Does anyone here work at a Trek dealer? I am curious about the new Speed Concept bike release dates and pricing. I have seen the spy photos of the RadioShack version. The bikes cannot have a "prototype" tag for the Tour, so they must be close to showroom production. Anyone have valid data?


----------



## tbb001 (Oct 1, 2007)

cydswipe said:


> Does anyone here work at a Trek dealer? I am curious about the new Speed Concept bike release dates and pricing. I have seen the spy photos of the RadioShack version. The bikes cannot have a "prototype" tag for the Tour, so they must be close to showroom production. Anyone have valid data?


Date: Sometime in mid-summer.
Price: No clue yet.


----------

